# ISTANBUL | Eyup Municipality Marriage Hall | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Eyup Municipality Marriage Hall*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Architect: Emre Arolat


The Marriage Hall project which was designed upon request of Eyup Municipality, has been considered as a kind of structural landscape component combining the level difference between the pedesterian way and the sea with a walking ramp on the waterfront of Golden Horn, in Eyup. With its composition that has been located between the platforms at different levels and its scenario that compose the various functions of marriage hall as the component of structural landscape as mentioned before, due to its user potential and the requirements program, the project has a special place among the cultural and public projects of EAA-Emre Arolat Architects.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source: http://www.eyup.bel.tr/icerik/40/593...di#8230.html


----------



## Chucky_boy (Jan 1, 2011)

Great design .


----------

